# watching NBA post black mamba



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

nobody really excited me enough to watch basketball besides kobe bryant. now that he's retired, i need to find new player to follow, but nobody really captures my attention like the mamba used to. i don't think anyone else in the league has that same type of killer instinct besides maybe russell westbrook but he sucks at defense which is half the game!

so perhaps i should take a different approach, i really like defensive players such as rodman and ben wallace. greg oden would have been a monster had he not caught the injury herpes. so who out there is an elite defensive star that is also proficient at creating their own plays on offense? i can only think of jimmy butler right now, but he's still not quite at his potential.

two notable names: anthony davis and kawhi leonard. while great, theyre both boring to watch.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm not into basketball, but I've seen some bits and pieces of Wizards' games the last few weeks and John Wall is pretty talented.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Feb 18, 2017)

Joel Embiid if he can manage to stay healthy.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 18, 2017)

Draymond Green is a defensive wizard


----------



## YG420 (Feb 18, 2017)

no love for Lebron?


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

i hate lebron


----------



## valgard (Feb 18, 2017)

kawai leonard lights out defender. elite scorer and impressive upwards trajectory but you won't get all the cockiness so maybe not exciting enough for you. my current fav player is AD but he lacks some fire and leadership, i hope something changes for him that will turn him into a KG like player. i really don't get what's there to hate about lebron, im not his fan but the dude is lights out the best and a big time playoff performer.


----------



## pleue (Feb 18, 2017)

Like you said Davis and kawhi are both phenomenal defenders but don't move the needle much, though I'd argue Davis is entertaining but he makes things look easy. I'm a warriors fan from childhood, so watching draymond work on both ends is super entertaining. KD alongside him as well is an incredible defender, but again his game makes things appear easy and thus a bit boring. You could watch Rudy Gobert on the jazz control re paint, but you'd have to slog through watching the jazz offense. If you're a casual fan looking for a connection, embiid is quite fun and he's got a really unique skill set, but my pick would be giannis antetokounmpo on the bucks. Him playing point, his euro step, the whole thing is just crazy to watch. If you want great team ball, watch the warriors.


----------



## valgard (Feb 18, 2017)

agreed that embiid ca become my guy. been excited about him since his year in college snd learning that he only started playing at 14


----------



## YG420 (Feb 18, 2017)

panda said:


> i hate lebron



:rofl2:


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

team ball puts me to sleep. i like watching transcending players isolate and do their thing. no one really is unique and stands out to me at the moment. i like the potential joel embiid shows, we'll see how he progresses but he seems more interested in fame than on competition. 

KD and melo are both offensive giants, but they're both soft and not good on defense (although melo can be good when he tries)

demarcus cousins is immensely talented but he looks lazy and doesnt have mental strength.

i also miss baron davis


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Feb 18, 2017)

Another good one to watch is Giannis Antetokounmpo (the great freak) for Milwaukee Bucks.


----------



## YG420 (Feb 18, 2017)

when the clippers are healthy and on point they put on a show like no other with cp3 tossing lobs to deandre and blake throwing them down


----------



## YG420 (Feb 18, 2017)

the greek freak is a beast


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

i cant stand blake griffin, he is so one dimensional. but chris paul is amazing. though i thought derron williams was better (before he left all his game back in utah )

i like rondo's game because he snatches rebounds away from centers, i find that absolutely hilarious for a point guard to be doing, not that he's even a real PG.

also like kendrick perkins because he's a goon, lol.


----------



## Talim (Feb 18, 2017)

You need to watch the warriors. Steph Curry is one of the cockiest there is when he's on the court. KD has become a shot blocker for them. Draymond is a beast on defense. And when Klay is in the zone, nobody can stop him.


----------



## valgard (Feb 18, 2017)

panda said:


> team ball puts me to sleep. i like watching transcending players isolate and do their thing. no one really is unique and stands out to me at the moment. i like the potential joel embiid shows, we'll see how he progresses but he seems more interested in fame than on competition.
> 
> KD and melo are both offensive giants, but they're both soft and not good on defense (although melo can be good when he tries)
> 
> ...



For the record, Idon't enjoy KD's game. That said I think you have a preconceived idea of his game, this season he has stepped up his defence considerably and has some pretty impressive defensive highlights to boot. But if team ball is not your thing (i guess you don't really like basketball as the ultimate team sport) then both the warriors and the Spurs are not for you. 

I agree that Gianis is very exciting to watch, and his growth rate excites me even more than his actual game so far. The day will come when he can hit jumpers and then it will be doomsday.


----------



## valgard (Feb 18, 2017)

And if you want to see iso game then just plug in to James Harden but you will have to turn off the TV on defence. Admittedly the guy is shining this year in DeAntony's system.


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

i respect the spurs, but despise the warriors. curry is the most over rated player right now.

haha harden is a one man wrecking crew on offense, but yes sorry excuse on other side of court,


----------



## YG420 (Feb 18, 2017)

panda said:


> i respect the spurs, but despise the warriors. curry is the most over rated player right now.



+10000000!!!!


----------



## valgard (Feb 18, 2017)

I just had a moment... If you want someone transcendental that changes the game on his own and has a snarky personality. Just watch Pop he brings it every night both on offence and D and won't let one pass :rofl2:


----------



## labor of love (Feb 18, 2017)

Why is curry overrated? Hasn't he smashed a lot records?


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

i've never paid attention to coaches in basketball to be honest.


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

craig, curry is the DT ITK of basketball


----------



## YG420 (Feb 18, 2017)

Curry disappears in the playoffs, when it really counts.


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

it started when he was too scared to take game winner against kansas back in march madness.


----------



## pleue (Feb 18, 2017)

Wait, curry disappears?

2015 finals: Curry finished the series with averages of 26 points, 5.2 rebounds and 6.3 assists per contest.
2016 finals: down 7.5ppg vs his ridiculous regular season, but a knee injury against Houston and an ankle tweak against portland can contribute to that. 

I watched him catch fire against portland in game 4 last year and silence that arena. He can be roughed up when refs allow you to come playoff time and he physically has less to work with than any star in the game, but I tend to reserve overrated for folks who don't make their teams better or play worse than their rep and abilities would have you believe.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 18, 2017)

Agree, the 2016 finals (and playoffs) can't be used to judge and measure him. He clearly wasn't himself. Now, if he stinks up the joint when healthy this year, you can make a legit argument that he's not as great as people make him to be. But honestly: you can't measure him by numbers alone. Because of his range and his ability to knock down shots from way beyond the line (check his warm up videos where he routinely hits 8-10 shots in a row from midcourt) opens up the floor for his team in a way few other players do. I mean, yes: technically LeBron should win the MVP every year, but so should've MJ. What curry did last year was insane, and if Steve Nash is a legit 2x MVP, you can't even start to argue that Curry isn't..... just saying [emoji12]


----------



## YG420 (Feb 18, 2017)

The playoffs cant be used to judge a player? Arent rings used to judge players all the time?? Its fact curry does worse in the finals. If he was so great during finals, why hasnt he received the finals mvp? How can the best player in the world be shook by a matthew delladova? Lmao! Took him a few games to wake up in 2015 and almost let lebron drag the cavs to beat em the first year. Being the first unanimous mvp ever, he should perform much better than he has in the finals and shouldnt give up a finals lead like they didin 2016. Being banged up is just an excuse, everybody is banged up in the playoffs. And those steve nash mvps were something else...I dont even wana start with that one lol.


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

besides this greek freak mentioned, any one else i should look out for that fits my criteria? (elite defender, good offense)


----------



## YG420 (Feb 18, 2017)

Im gona be watching how westbrook and durant coexist on thw same team


----------



## jmgray (Feb 18, 2017)

Paul George or watch the Boston Celtics Marcus Smart on defence and Isiah Thomas on offense


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

is george fully back from injury or is he still a shell?

my brother lives in boston so i'll get the scoop on marcus smart from him. ive seen the thomas highlights on espn.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 18, 2017)

panda said:


> is george fully back from injury or is he still a shell?
> 
> my brother lives in boston so i'll get the scoop on marcus smart from him. ive seen the thomas highlights on espn.



Oh , he's back!!! Just and Clint Capella [emoji12]


----------



## labor of love (Feb 19, 2017)

Is lebron the shigafusa of the NBA? (Very old, legendary, overpriced?)


----------



## panda (Feb 19, 2017)

more like kato kobe was KS haha


----------



## valgard (Feb 19, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Is lebron the shigafusa of the NBA? (Very old, legendary, overpriced?)


nope, still almost in his prime (the guy takes care of his body really well and just have incredible gifts), legendary for sure and not overpriced but every bit the best player in the game. People hate him or love him but few dare to deny the reality of how good he is. Just last year in the finals the dude gave everyone a reminder.


----------



## valgard (Feb 19, 2017)

For the record, Kevin Garnet is my all time favourite player and in general I like long athletic players that play strong D and have a tendency to block shots while not being limited offensively and having the ability to pass. I enjoy a lot of players in today's NBA but none engages me as much as KG did. So, you may or may not find that player that gets you going after Kobe.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 19, 2017)

Shaq is the goat, Larry bird second.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 19, 2017)

How soon we forget Michael


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 19, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Shaq is the goat, Larry bird second.



Shaq sure COULD have been, but he was too content with what he got..... if he would've been a hard worker like MJ or Kobe or Dirk, showing up to camp in shape every year, working on his free throws and stuff.... oh boy! But as great as he was, he was also a bit lazy. Great guy though!


----------



## valgard (Feb 19, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> Shaq sure COULD have been, but he was too content with what he got..... if he would've been a hard worker like MJ or Kobe or Dirk, showing up to camp in shape every year, working on his free throws and stuff.... oh boy! But as great as he was, he was also a bit lazy. Great guy though!



+ 1K


----------



## panda (Feb 21, 2017)

cousins joining davis, two franchise bigs on same team. that's unheard of!! does new orleans have a decent backcourt? if so they're gonna be a monster.


----------



## valgard (Feb 21, 2017)

nope, not even close to decent and they traded one of their best guards and their future shooting guard. The only guy I see in their backcourt that is a nice player when healthy is Jrue Holiday, but their problems run deep injuries aside. I can see them lacking shooting power to space the floor, plus now that Evans is gone I don't know who their second playmaker would be.


----------



## valgard (Feb 21, 2017)

I hope this works but it isn't clear it will. Cousins is an odd fit, specially with the departure of two guards. I liked Evans, and Buddy Hields was starting to find his shooting touch.


----------



## panda (Feb 21, 2017)

theyre probably going to go hard in free agency next year for shooters. i watched the all star game yesterday it was sad, no defense what so ever. i liked what i saw from the giannis, he's gonna be a megastar. what if they try to rent derrick rose?


----------



## jmgray (Feb 21, 2017)

Rose won't help with spacing at all. He can't shoot. Does really pass the ball. Both Boogie and Davisbare shooting the 3 ball not especially well but they shoot it maybe they play high post game with Davis becoming more of a stretch 4 on offense


----------



## jmgray (Feb 21, 2017)

Doesn't really pass the ball


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 21, 2017)

PORZINGOD!


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 21, 2017)

panda said:


> cousins joining davis, two franchise bigs on same team. that's unheard of!! does new orleans have a decent backcourt? if so they're gonna be a monster.



David Robinson and Tim Duncan? 

Ralph Sampson and Hakeem Olajuwon?


I bet Boogie is leaving. And the NO backcourt sucks. They have no shooting either. Could be interesting matchup if they're the 8th seed. The Warriors sure don't have the size to battle AD and Boogie ....


----------



## panda (Feb 21, 2017)

No need to pass when you got 3 people who can create on their own.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 21, 2017)

I think the Kings got fleeced big time. Less than a year ago they could've probably gotten three first rounders from the Celtics, including both Brooklyn picks. They knew Boogie was a headcase back then and didn't win with him on the team for what, 6 seasons (so much for "franchise player"). Yet as late as this summer they made some of the most stupid trades ever (the Nick Stauskas pick swap debacle with Philly) to sign "win now" players like Kosta Koufos, Marco Belinelli and the artist formerly known as Rajon Rondo. Just to appease a guy they always knew wouldn't cut it! That franchise is atrociously incompetent!

They were in the verge of signing Cousins to the biggest NBA contract EVER!!!! A guy who has not led them anywhere in half a dozen seasons. I think it was a smart move to get rid of him.... they just should've done it earlier to get 70 cents on the dollar, not 7!!!


----------



## valgard (Feb 21, 2017)

panda said:


> theyre probably going to go hard in free agency next year for shooters. i watched the all star game yesterday it was sad, no defense what so ever. i liked what i saw from the giannis, he's gonna be a megastar. what if they try to rent derrick rose?



The All-Star is always the most boring game of the year for me and I have never managed to watch it full. 
Also, IMO their point guard is better than the current Rose and suits them a tad better (Rose sucks 1 out of 2 nights and as said before doesn't pass the ball, and you HVE to get AD and Boogy the ball).

Sorry but that no need to pass if they can create is BS, even your adored Kobe had the most success in the triangle offence which implies passing the ball and some specific settings, it's NOT just go out and everyone do your own thing.

BTW, yes Porzingis is a very exciting new player. Definitely someone to watch out for.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 21, 2017)

valgard said:


> The All-Star is always the most boring game of the year for me and I have never managed to watch it full.
> Also, IMO their point guard is better than the current Rose and suits them a tad better (Rose sucks 1 out of 2 nights and as said before doesn't pass the ball, and you HVE to get AD and Boogy the ball).
> 
> Sorry but that no need to pass if they can create is BS, even your adored Kobe had the most success in the triangle offence which implies passing the ball and some specific settings, it's NOT just go out and everyone do your own thing.
> ...



And Kobe was a VERY good passer, he just wasn't always a willing one ....

Agreed that NO will go hard for shooters.... BUT: in today's NBA, everyone does....!


----------



## valgard (Feb 21, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> And Kobe was a VERY good passer, he just wasn't always a willing one ....
> 
> Agreed that NO will go hard for shooters.... BUT: in today's NBA, everyone does....!



A lot of true there, when he was trying to make the Dwight Howard thing work and he had a span of a few games trying to pass it was surreal, he had a game or two with more than 15 assists and some incredible looking ones. 
On the NO going for shooters, they gave up draft and Hields, shooters are in high demand and they won't have much cap room. I think they have got themselves a recipe for disaster but I hope I'm wrong because I want to see AD get some success.


----------

